# Employment verification - 190 visa



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Guys..

I am soon going to launch my VISA application. But I have some concerns on my employment verification.

I am in a construction company where my employer doesn't pay me in any bank account. Since most of the employees don't prefer it so the company policy is, only higher management get paid in accounts, rest are all paid by either cash or cash cheque.

I am still working for my organization and I have offer letter, pay slips, confirmation letter, promotion letters, bonus letters, experience letter etc. I don't have any tax document or bank statement. 

Please elaborate if my documents would be sufficient to satisfy CO? I am claiming 5 points for my experience.

Please help guys.. I am little concerned over my situation. 

Many thanks.


----------



## patelk10 (Jun 7, 2016)

atharalikhichi said:


> Hello Guys..
> 
> I am soon going to launch my VISA application. But I have some concerns on my employment verification.
> 
> ...


I also have the same situation.
Am working as internal auditor but an getting paid in Cash now can show only salary slip mentioning salary paid in Cash.

One more thing we both can do is getting letter from company mentioning about cash payment.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

patelk10 said:


> I also have the same situation.
> Am working as internal auditor but an getting paid in Cash now can show only salary slip mentioning salary paid in Cash.
> 
> One more thing we both can do is getting letter from company mentioning about cash payment.


True. I can do that. But the question is will this satisfy our CO? Maybe some expert or someone who had the same situation can guide us more better.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Assessment requires evidence that you have paid employment.

If it is cheque payment, then you need to provide bank statement of the cheque deposited account. the same cheque number should reflect you payslip.

Also, you must file your ITR even you don't have form 16 or not under taxable.


Only cash payment will not be accepted.


----------



## patelk10 (Jun 7, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> Assessment requires evidence that you have paid employment.
> 
> If it is cheque payment, then you need to provide bank statement of the cheque deposited account. the same cheque number should reflect you payslip.
> 
> ...


Is there anybody who is getting paid in cash & got positive skill assessment ???


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

patelk10 said:


> Is there anybody who is getting paid in cash & got positive skill assessment ???


I have seen few posts here where people have posted they didnt even had payslips with them. Only few docs like employment letter, reference letters etc and they were able to satisfy their CO. I have sent them a message too but no reply yet. It has been a couple of days now.

Hope if someone could help us on this. Really worried what will happen.


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> I have seen few posts here where people have posted they didnt even had payslips with them. Only few docs like employment letter, reference letters etc and they were able to satisfy their CO. I have sent them a message too but no reply yet. It has been a couple of days now.
> 
> Hope if someone could help us on this. Really worried what will happen.


Hi buddy,

no one can give you the exact answer whether CO will be satisfied or not as it all depends upon CO to CO and its their individual choice as there is no rule book for the same. 

All the Best....!!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> no one can give you the exact answer whether CO will be satisfied or not as it all depends upon CO to CO and its their individual choice as there is no rule book for the same.
> 
> All the Best....!!


Thanks for your reply buddy. Actually you are right but our main focus here is to get some idea on how other people managed to go through this. If someone has gone through the similar situation, maybe we can get some good idea on what actually happens in this case.

Thanks.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Thanks for your reply buddy. Actually you are right but our main focus here is to get some idea on how other people managed to go through this. If someone has gone through the similar situation, maybe we can get some good idea on what actually happens in this case.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi atharalikhichi ,


What you have submitted?

you have already got +ve assessment from Vetassess right?

Do you need to submit payslips again during Visa process? i am confused on your query. Vetassess did not ask you about payslips during skill assessment?

What do you expect the Visa CO will ask you?


some info also will clarify me.....


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

I didn't have Bank statement as I was getting salary in cash. But I had pay slips on which it was clearly written that the salary is being paid in Cash.

If your salary is Tax payable you should have Tax return certificate. But if it is below Tax payable amount you can have a "Salary Certificate" from your employer stating that you are such, designation such, working from such date to till today getting salary in hard cash and his income is not tax payable, hence we did not deduct any tax from source. 

You can talk to your employer in more detail about such letter. I did not submit any Tax return.

However, every case depends on the CO. But if you do not submit Bank statement or Tax return, they cannot reject you as these are not mandatory docs. These docs are only strong evidence of your employment. This is not their headache whether you are giving tax or not. Nut not submitting these docs will increase the possibility of employment verification. 

Hope above helps.


----------



## ramansingh_saini (Mar 17, 2015)

patelk10 said:


> Is there anybody who is getting paid in cash & got positive skill assessment ???


Yes, i got positive skill assessment from vetassess and i am getting salary in cash from last 6 years.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

dreamliner said:


> Hi atharalikhichi ,
> 
> 
> What you have submitted?
> ...


Hi bro,

Yes you are right, I have already got assessment from VET.

I am concered regarding the CO. I am soon going to launch my VISA and I can submit everything from employer like referene letter, pay slips, contract, bonus letters, appraisal letters etc. I dont have bank statement or tax doc.

So I was concerned if CO would be satisfied or not with above mentioned docs.

Thanks.

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> I didn't have Bank statement as I was getting salary in cash. But I had pay slips on which it was clearly written that the salary is being paid in Cash.
> 
> If your salary is Tax payable you should have Tax return certificate. But if it is below Tax payable amount you can have a "Salary Certificate" from your employer stating that you are such, designation such, working from such date to till today getting salary in hard cash and his income is not tax payable, hence we did not deduct any tax from source.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Can you please specify how many points did you claim? Did DIBP verified your expierence? What happened to you, can you please tell us your story?

Many thanks.

Sent from my Lenovo S850 using Tapatalk


----------

